# Robot Sentry (Paintball) Gun



## MA-Caver (Jul 7, 2008)

For those who have seen the 2nd Alien movie; Aliens there was a scene involving robot sentry guns that fired automatically at anything that moved within their sensors. 
This guy... well, he made one. For paintball guns. He plans to sell them. 
Watch the video tests he makes. http://skoften.net/index/video/paintballing_met_jezelf
I am expecting a lot of "I've GOT to get me one of THESE!!" comments here. 

Imagine the applications... My very first thought was: set them up to guard your house or place of business. The welts and paint splatters (most burglars won't we wearing paintball protection because they won't be expecting this) are going to be the dead give-aways for investigative police officers. 

I don't know if paintball related stuff belongs here but take another jaunt of the imagination and hook up a semi-auto to it.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 8, 2008)

The hell with burglars, I was thinking Jehovah's Witnesses... :uhoh:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 8, 2008)

Kreth said:


> The hell with burglars, I was thinking Jehovah's Witnesses... :uhoh:




:lfao:


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 8, 2008)

Kreth said:


> The hell with burglars, I was thinking Jehovah's Witnesses... :uhoh:


 
Every time someone mentions the JW's, I remember a Bloom County strip in which Binkley has a nightmare about Jehovah Witness pitbulls.

"Hi!  Mind if I come in and chew on your leg for six or seven hours?"



/brother's family are JW's
//no, I don't want a copy of Watchtower


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 8, 2008)

Game over man!  Game over!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 8, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> Every time someone mentions the JW's, I remember a Bloom County strip in which Binkley has a nightmare about Jehovah Witness pitbulls.
> 
> "Hi!  Mind if I come in and chew on your leg for six or seven hours?"
> 
> ...


I've always like this one...  Psyche them out if it works. 
But seriously something like that would be great as a non-lethal deterrent I think. It'd hurt like hell that's for sure and make buglars think twice... you can even put up a home made sign that says "There's another one inside the house... somewhere." :uhyeah:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm very impressed that the chap has constructed that himself.  

The 'tracking' responsiveness is a little coarse perhaps and obviously responds to fast, big, movements rather than 'images' (as is evidenced by it's not firing when he kept slowly poking his head out of cover) but that may well be down to myopic imaging equipment.  More funding could probably cure that.

Also, aside to the OP, perhaps we should keep down the religious sniping, gentlemen?  I'm not sure what the official 'trigger' point is on such content but it's best to err on the safe side.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 8, 2008)

To be truely effective (and not just for fun) you'd need the pepper (spray) filled balls the police have. A ball with a UV marker in the paint (shows up under black light) would be good too. Balls full of glow in the dark paint after nightfall. So many fun things can be done with this idea...
I've seen motion activated sprinklers for a couple of years,(as scarecrows or cat repellent) seems like it wouldn't be too difficult to take one of those, a servo, and a paintball gun and make your own... Oh look, a weekend project!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 8, 2008)

Big Don said:


> To be truely effective (and not just for fun) you'd need the pepper (spray) filled balls the police have. A ball with a UV marker in the paint (shows up under black light) would be good too. Balls full of glow in the dark paint after nightfall. So many fun things can be done with this idea...


You know what they say about great minds.... 

Was thinking the same thing... the tactical and law enforcement uses this could have. Imagine a store with this installed (hidden of course  ) and set up after closing with a simple keypad like those found on silent alarm systems... the UV marked paint could be used by officers to simply scan someone they find in the area or whatever. Pepper-spray idea works good too. :uhyeah:


----------



## Big Don (Jul 8, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> You know what they say about great minds....


They are usually twisted? :ultracool
I think a 10:1 load of the pepper balls would be fun at a paintball competition...


----------



## zDom (Jul 9, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> It'd hurt like hell that's for sure and make buglars think twice...



Damn straight! Hard to sleep with those bastidges around!


----------



## Paul-M (Jul 9, 2008)

There's a Paintball place in Leeds, England that has had these for a while, it's got a Predator and a Storm Trooper.

The first thing I thought when I saw it was imagine if they were used with real weapons in the military :|

Could be pretty effective base security.


----------



## Paul-M (Jul 9, 2008)

Found it.
http://www.ypc.co.uk/pages/monsters.htm


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 9, 2008)

Paul-M said:


> Found it.
> http://www.ypc.co.uk/pages/monsters.htm


Well if knowing the history (and jokes) about the Stormtrooper ... that particular "monster" shouldn't be a problem. :lol:


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 10, 2008)

This guy should contact Jay-Cor (the maker of Pepperball Systems) this certainly has potential as an area denial weapon.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 14, 2008)

The Wet and Wild version...
Good for crows, cats, neighborhood children, door to door salesmen...


----------

